# Odd Bump Under Nose



## GoldenMommy2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone, My 1 & 1/2 year old golden has this odd looking red bump on his upper lip/below his nose. The camera I am using is old so the pictures aren't the greatest. Can anyone offer any suggestions? I have a vet appointment on Monday, but I would love to hear from someone who might have experianced something like this. Thank you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Histo...can't remember the term, or papilloma (sp). Someone will jump in with details or facts...

Found an old thread
_HISTIOCYTOMA_


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

poor snout got a zit.Just kidding,have no clue .Try to clean with peroxide ,it helps disinfect and dry of.Good luck.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Probably a histiocytoma as Kimm said. Most commonly seen in dogs under 3 years of age and usuallly found on the head, ears, or legs. 

Rusty had one on his leg when he was 2 or so. Our vet chose to remove it.

They are a begnign round cell tumor, so don't be too worried about it. They usually regress on their own after a couple months, but you still want the vet to have a look at it. He may want to remove it or he may simply choose to do a biopsy and watch it.


----------



## Brooklyn Jason (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello,

I realize this post is old but I stumbled across it when I was googling something for my golden. Did anyone ever find out what this red bump was for sure as my golden has the same exact thing on his upper lip. Appeared out of nowhere about 2 weeks ago. A friend of mine who is a vet in another state said it looked like it might be a histiocytoma.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That looks like a papilloma to me- fwiw...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Brooklyn Jason said:


> Hello,
> 
> I realize this post is old but I stumbled across it when I was googling something for my golden. Did anyone ever find out what this red bump was for sure as my golden has the same exact thing on his upper lip. Appeared out of nowhere about 2 weeks ago. A friend of mine who is a vet in another state said it looked like it might be a histiocytoma.


To be on the safe side, I would have your Vet check it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2018)

GoldenMommy2 said:


> Hi Everyone, My 1 & 1/2 year old golden has this odd looking red bump on his upper lip/below his nose. The camera I am using is old so the pictures aren't the greatest. Can anyone offer any suggestions? I have a vet appointment on Monday, but I would love to hear from someone who might have experianced something like this. Thank you!


I'd like to know as well because it looks just like the red growth under my Golden's nose I discovered 3 days ago that like you said....came out of nowhere! We're going to the vet tomorrow & hoping it's nothing serious.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Daisy has something similar. Vet checked it this week (started growing last week). She said likely a papilloma, and it should go away on its. If it starts oozing or gets in the way of shutting her eye, they would consider removing it, but she wasn't concerned.


----------

